

Show HN: Debuggify – Advanced error analytics for modern Javascript applications - devilankur18
https://www.debuggify.net/

======
devilankur18
Hey everyone ! We are trying to make internet a better place for everyone by
helping web-developers in finding and solving javascript related problems on
their live websites/apps and also helps them provide a bug free experience to
their end users.

------
city41
You mention that Google Analytics uses image URLs to send data and the limit
is 1800 characters. It's actually 2083 characters in IE, and 20,000+
characters in other browsers. We use the image tag for similar reasons as
well, and wrote a component that chunks up the data and can send out large
amounts of data this way with no noticeable hit on the user's machine.

~~~
devilankur18
@city41 If you subtract the host information this size is further reduced. As
IE has more than 20% of the internet traffic, this is a big limit.

Yes, you can definitely hack things as required to make sense for you, but
google analytics doesnot do that automatically.

~~~
city41
That is true, about the host info.

btw, now that I've been to the demo page, every time I return to
www.debuggify.net, I get redirected to
<https://www.debuggify.net/dashboard/debuggifydemo#/projects>

~~~
gt5050
I think it is logging you into a demo account. You need to logout.

~~~
devilankur18
yes, you need to logout. After logout you will be redirected to homepage

~~~
city41
I realized that, I guess my point is it's odd behavior. I would still want to
get to the homepage if I was logged in. I'd especially want to get to the
homepage if I was logged into a demo account. I was trying to show a coworker
the homepage.

~~~
devilankur18
I agree, I have added it to my todos.

------
neeravkumar
I was one of the early users and can definitely attest the analytics + error
traces work really well.

I think the major differentiator here is that many products just focus on
analytics and some on errors but bringing both on a single screen gives a
developer much better insights.

------
showerst
This is a great looking product. You might want to have a native English
speaker proofread the homepage, there are some sentences that either contain
typos or feel unnatural.

"Advance Error Tracking" "through setTimeout and setInternval" "The errors
tracking" "This come in handy"

~~~
devilankur18
Thanks for mentioning it. I will take care of it.

------
shalintj
This will definitely a relief for a product like ours - one of the modules of
our product works inside Gmail...

~~~
devilankur18
yeah, true

------
alesmaticic
How is this different than: <http://www.errorify.com/> ?

~~~
devilankur18
Debuggify does much more than just tracking javascript exceptions through
window.onerror.

For starters

\- provide apis to track custom exceptions though try catch

\- enables you to track errors for cross origin scripts

\- support minified code through source map

\- track the users so its easy to understand the impact of problem.

\- supports modular logging same as server side

\- track custom events

\- search though the data

And much more

Check out documentation to know more

<http://developers.debuggify.net/docs/#!/guide/simple>

<http://developers.debuggify.net/docs/#!/guide/advance>

------
m0th87
What's the difference between this and ranger.io?

~~~
devilankur18
Debuggify is all about tracking problems when users using you website in live
environment and help developers to fix them as well. Its can be called
Crashalytics for Javacsript driven applications

Whereas Ranger.io seems to monitor URLs, if the url doesnot open it will
report

------
sa2008
i have seen the product, looks very helpful.

~~~
devilankur18
Thanks, Try it out and give some feedback.

------
karora
tried it for my blog. Looked good.

~~~
devilankur18
Cool

------
chetansuttraway
looks good idea. will try it out.

~~~
devilankur18
Thanks

